# MISC. PICTURES (S/09-10-2011)



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## nnaaddiinnee (Sep 10, 2011)

Excellent shots! These are such magnificant creatures 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2011)

awesome pictures, I have a question regarding their diet, how much would you say is grazed versus what you feed them?


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 10, 2011)

Nothing better then dinner and a shower at the same time. Lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

dmmj said:


> awesome pictures, I have a question regarding their diet, how much would you say is grazed versus what you feed them?



 90% grazing and 10% supplemental (Mazuri & misc. veg & fruit).


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 10, 2011)

Always nice, the water just brings that dark color out....


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 10, 2011)

Great pics Greg........ I'm in AWE' everytime ..... did I mention a wee bit envious too! 


JD~


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 10, 2011)

Great pics. I love looking at your pictures


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Sep 10, 2011)

Cool pics nice looking tortoises


----------



## Livingstone (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow. Is the first shot Watermelon chunks?


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 10, 2011)

Food paradise!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 10, 2011)

Always look forward to seeing new pics of your Aldabras! Amazing tortoises, definitely add me to the jealous list too!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

Livingstone said:


> Wow. Is the first shot Watermelon chunks?



 Seven watermelons, two boxes of green pepers, and some plumb tomatoes.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome pics! I remember when I was a kid and they had some giant tortoises at a petting zoo. They had them labeled as "Galapagos Tortoises". After learning a little bit about tortoises now I have my doubts. Who knows... it was like 1983 or there about. What do you think ALDABRA?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 10, 2011)

LOVE the pics! I see 2 really large aldabras. Are those the males or are they just older?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> LOVE the pics! I see 2 really large aldabras. Are those the males or are they just older?



 The two larger ones are males.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 10, 2011)

love, love ~ LOVE them. thanks for sharing


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 11, 2011)

#5 is my favorite picture, but they are all fantastic pics!!


----------



## llaperle (Sep 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous. I can't get over the size of the males. 
In some pics, they are all so shiny that it looks like they have been waxed. LOL.


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome pics!!


----------

